# Spieler ohne Gilde nicht im Herold ?



## Glurak (3. November 2005)

Japp das meine Frage pls um antwort finde mich nämlcih leider nicht auf frostwolf weil cih wohl in keiner Gilde bin.


----------



## Crowley (3. November 2005)

Ähm beantwortet deine Signatur nicht die Frage?


----------



## B3N (3. November 2005)

Es spielt keine Rolle ob Spieler in einer Gilde sind oder nicht, wenn diejenigen  BLASC benutzen, tauchen diese auch im Herold auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (3. November 2005)

Update - ich glaub ich weiss was du meinst...du findest Spieler ohne Gilde nicht unter dem Menupunkt Herold, sondern nur über die Suche, richtig? 

Dagegen habe ich nun abhilfe geschaffen und man sieht nun auf auf jeder Realmseite eine Liste um Spieler nach dem Alphabet aufrufen zu können, unabhängig davon ob diese eine Gilde haben oder nicht.


----------



## Glurak (8. November 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Update - ich glaub ich weiss was du meinst...du findest Spieler ohne Gilde nicht unter dem Menupunkt Herold, sondern nur über die Suche, richtig?
> 
> Dagegen habe ich nun abhilfe geschaffen und man sieht nun auf auf jeder Realmseite eine Liste um Spieler nach dem Alphabet aufrufen zu können, unabhängig davon ob diese eine Gilde haben oder nicht.
> [post="103039"][/post]​




Genau das meinte ich etwas dumm ausgedrückt ^^

Danke ^^


----------

